# New show on HGTV Hawaii Life



## slip (Jan 1, 2013)

Two episodes today both on Kauai. Really makes me want to go back.


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Jan 2, 2013)

Yeah I watched and enjoyed it. I was surprised to see homes relatively affordable but the hard part must be finding a professional job to pay the bills.


----------



## pharmgirl (Jan 2, 2013)

made me want to move there!


----------



## slip (Jan 2, 2013)

Housing is surprisingly affordable, especially condos. It's the HOA dues that include
your utilities that are much higher that the mainland. We always look at Places
and prices while we're there.


----------



## DaveNV (Jan 2, 2013)

We watched them too. I kept mentally checking boxes as they were driving around: Been there, been there, been there. It was nice recognizing familiar places on a show like that. Made it much more personal that way.

And speaking of familiar places, is it just me, or am I seeing the Hanalei Bay and Pier in all kinds of advertising lately? Seems to be everywhere recently.

Dave


----------



## slip (Jan 2, 2013)

I've been noticing that too about Hanalei Bay.
I heard they took the cover off the pier because it has to be replaced.


----------



## mjm1 (Jan 2, 2013)

We stumbled across the shows last night too.  Very enjoyable.  I used to live on Oahu but have spent more vacation time on Kauai.  I too was surprised by the lower prices of the condos and townhomes.  However, as mentioned by another Tugger, professional jobs are in usually in short supply.  Watching the show did make us want to get back to the islands.  Next fall.  Can't wait.


----------



## Greg G (Jan 2, 2013)

Just watched those two episodes today (had taped them).  Wow,  I'm jealous.

Greg


----------



## danb (Jan 3, 2013)

*Looking forward to our Hawaii life*

Well we purchased in Oahu and our home will be completed in April. New construction at KaMakana in Ewa. Can't wait to make the move. Now where will we go on vacation? Looking forward to really exploring all the islands.


----------



## gwenco (Jan 3, 2013)

*Call me skeptical*

We watched both of them as well but can't believe a young family of 6 can afford a half million dollar home!  And she is a stay at home mom! (Maybe I'm just super jealous
We've spoken with "locals" on both Kauai and the BI and it's the utilities that really get you - with special emphasis on the electrical costs.


----------



## DaveNV (Jan 3, 2013)

gwenco said:


> We watched both of them as well but can't believe a young family of 6 can afford a half million dollar home!  And she is a stay at home mom! (Maybe I'm just super jealous



If I remember correctly, the family was from WASILLA, Alaska.  Maybe they have connections with someone else you may remember was from there.  

The husband sells cars.  Commissions can be good, and maybe they had some "family" money to invest.  Either way, I admire them for making the plunge.  If I could afford it, I'd be off to Kauai like a rocket.  I would truly love to be able to live there.

Dave


----------



## nygiants11991 (Jan 5, 2013)

We too watched them.  We try to catch any show that is highlighting the islands, to do as Dave says, I remember that place or oh we better check that out next time we're there.  But when I tried to search when it is on again, I am not finding it.  Has anyone else run into this.   I want to put a timer on my DVR so I never miss them.

And the family from Alaska, I too was in wow, I can't even imagine 6 kids Not alone 7, wasnt' she pregnant.  Some people love big families.  

Good for them getting out of the snow and long days of darkness and heading to the beach.


----------



## DaveNV (Jan 5, 2013)

nygiants11991 said:


> We too watched them.  We try to catch any show that is highlighting the islands, to do as Dave says, I remember that place or oh we better check that out next time we're there.  But when I tried to search when it is on again, I am not finding it.  Has anyone else run into this.   I want to put a timer on my DVR so I never miss them.
> 
> And the family from Alaska, I too was in wow, I can't even imagine 6 kids Not alone 7, wasnt' she pregnant.  Some people love big families.
> 
> Good for them getting out of the snow and long days of darkness and heading to the beach.




HGTV.COM website says new episodes will air January 17, 24, and 31. Watch your schedule closely, because it looks like they'll also be replaying previous episodes on those dates as well.

Dave


----------



## nygiants11991 (Jan 6, 2013)

BMWguynw said:


> HGTV.COM website says new episodes will air January 17, 24, and 31. Watch your schedule closely, because it looks like they'll also be replaying previous episodes on those dates as well.
> 
> Dave



Thansk Dave


----------



## Greg G (Jan 6, 2013)

Congrats danb on your move.  Sounds like a dream come true.
I was also suprised at those prices on Kauai thinking they'd be way higher.

Greg


----------



## DaveNV (Jan 6, 2013)

nygiants11991 said:


> Thansk Dave




Always happy to try and help.  I'm so Hawaii Codependent...  

Dave


----------



## Kauai Kid (Jan 6, 2013)

slip said:


> I've been noticing that too about Hanalei Bay.
> I heard they took the cover off the pier because it has to be replaced.



There are several organizations providing funding to restore Hanalei Bay Pier to its condition when the Navy built it during WWII.


Sterling


----------



## Kauai Kid (Jan 8, 2013)

Can't find the show on Direct TV

Need it desperately.  Last week in TX we've had a little snow, sleet, rain, ice 29 degrees, 30 mph winds.

Maui in March seems so far away.

Sterling


----------



## slip (Jan 8, 2013)

I haven't seen the previews for the next new shows yet. The first two were
Kauai so I would think they would go to a new island for the next ones.
Maybe Maui?? If it makes you feel any better, I have to wait until November.


----------



## DaveNV (Jan 8, 2013)

slip said:


> I haven't seen the previews for the next new shows yet. The first two were
> Kauai so I would think they would go to a new island for the next ones.
> Maybe Maui?? If it makes you feel any better, I have to wait until November.



Jeff, go to the HGTV.com website, and yiu can read the synopsis of the episodes.

Dave


----------



## slip (Jan 8, 2013)

Thanks Dave!! Just checked it out. New one on Sunday. Good to see
What islands are coming up.


----------



## artringwald (Jan 11, 2013)

*Happy Couple in Poipu*

Here's an episode from House Hunters. It's funny to see how the couples' expressions change between visiting the 1st and 2nd properties. 

http://kymry.com/watch-me-on-hgtv


----------



## talkamotta (Jan 11, 2013)

I saw one of the shows and its fun to remember the places around the island.   Thats one of my favorite things about traveling is when I see a show or read a book and I can see in my mind where they are talking about.


----------



## slip (Jan 13, 2013)

A new one starts in 10 minutes and it's on Kauai again.


----------



## BocaBum99 (Jan 13, 2013)

danb said:


> Well we purchased in Oahu and our home will be completed in April. New construction at KaMakana in Ewa. Can't wait to make the move. Now where will we go on vacation? Looking forward to really exploring all the islands.



Congratulations on moving to paradise.   Everything is expensive here, but you get used to it after a while.   Next time you come town, let me know and we can get lunch at the Rainbow Drive in.  You may as well get used to plate lunches if you are going to be a local.

People ask me what the best thing about living in Hawaii is.  I tell them that the best thing is that when you go somewhere for vacation, when you are done, you come home to Hawaii.


----------



## slabeaume (Jan 14, 2013)

BocaBum99 said:


> People ask me what the best thing about living in Hawaii is.  I tell them that the best thing is that when you go somewhere for vacation, when you are done, you come home to Hawaii.



Wish I could say that!!!


----------



## slip (Jan 20, 2013)

Rerun in about 20 minutes about Kauai, then a new episode. This ones about
Maui.


----------



## DaveNV (Jan 21, 2013)

slip said:


> Rerun in about 20 minutes about Kauai, then a new episode. This ones about
> Maui.



Saw the new episode. Makes me wonder if the only listings being shown the buyer are those held by the Hawaii Life real estate company. Why else show a Lahaina teacher two places in Kihei, and one in Kula? All three seemed a bit out of her way.  

Dave


----------



## artringwald (Jan 21, 2013)

BMWguynw said:


> Saw the new episode. Makes me wonder if the only listings being shown the buyer are those held by the Hawaii Life real estate company. Why else show a Lahaina teacher two places in Kihei, and one in Kula? All three seemed a bit out of her way.
> 
> Dave



Maui is a beautiful place, but who would want to spend 2 hours commuting every day?  I think you're right about the listings, although Hawaii Life currently has 34 listings on Maui between 500K and 1M: http://www.hawaiilife.com/mls/hawaii/maui/


----------



## LisaH (Jan 21, 2013)

Hawaii Life has access to all MLS listings. We bought a townhouse in Ko Olina from them which was not their listing.


----------



## slip (Jan 27, 2013)

New episode tonight, on the Big Island for the first time.


----------



## HatTrick (Nov 19, 2013)

New season begins Sunday, December 1.


----------



## DaveNV (Nov 19, 2013)

HatTrick said:


> New season begins Sunday, December 1.



That will be fun to see. Not so much for the houses, but for the scenery. 

Dave


----------



## slip (Nov 19, 2013)

We'll be on Maui for the first episode. If it's a Maui maybe we'll take
A ride past the houses. 8 more day, never been so ready to leave.


----------



## bcat (Nov 22, 2013)

Looks like 2 new episodes of Hawaii Life tonight (11-22-2013) at 9:00 and 9:30 PM Eastern.  First show is Maui and the second is the Big Island.


----------



## DaveNV (Nov 22, 2013)

bcat said:


> Looks like 2 new episodes of Hawaii Life tonight (11-22-2013) at 9:00 and 9:30 PM Eastern.  First show is Maui and the second is the Big Island.



Are they new episodes? The network says the new season starts December 1st. ?

Dave


----------



## bcat (Nov 22, 2013)

BMWguynw said:


> Are they new episodes? The network says the new season starts December 1st. ?
> 
> Dave



My AT&T U-Verse guide description says they are new.  I guess we'll find out tonight.


----------



## DaveNV (Nov 22, 2013)

bcat said:


> My AT&T U-Verse guide description says they are new.  I guess we'll find out tonight.



Even if they're repeats, it's all good. It's Hawaii, after all. 

Dave


----------



## taffy19 (Nov 22, 2013)

How can I find this?  Is there a link?


----------



## bcat (Nov 22, 2013)

iconnections said:


> How can I find this?  Is there a link?



It's on HGTV.  I just checked their website and I think these are new episodes.


----------



## taffy19 (Nov 22, 2013)

Thank you.  We watched it and all I can say is that the Islands are beautiful at many different places.  

 It would be fun to rent a house away from the touristy area for several months so no moving week after week.  It isn't that far to drive down to the beach so something to think about and stay longer yet.


----------



## DaveNV (Nov 23, 2013)

I watched them both, and I don't remember having seen them before.  So I vote for them being new episodes, or at least episodes they didn't air before this. It was nice, as always seeing Hawaii.  

Dave


----------



## artringwald (Nov 23, 2013)

The cable guide says they are both new, and two more new ones are due 12/1. My DVR is ready and waiting for them.


----------



## mjm1 (Nov 23, 2013)

We watched both episodes last night as well. We couldn't remember seeing them, so they must be new. Interesting that a small box flashed in one corner saying that the new season starts Dec 1st. This was on DirectTV. At any rate, glad to have the show back on the air. We always enjoy the shots of the scenery as well as most of the properties. Makes us more excited to return.


----------



## bcat (Nov 23, 2013)

Felt kinda bad for the Maui guys' sister.  Thought he was going to buy the piece of property so they could both build houses.  Guess not, sorry sis.


----------



## DaveNV (Nov 23, 2013)

bcat said:


> Felt kinda bad for the Maui guys' sister.  Thought he was going to buy the piece of property so they could both build houses.  Guess not, sorry sis.



She kept deferring to him making a choice, so I don't know how much she was really involved in it. I gathered it was all his money. I also thought the chickens and cats thing he wanted was a bit weird. 

Dave


----------

